

40 year old Plastic Surgeon with Stage 4 Cancer Shares his regrets - kschua
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umLkfADe17s

======
kschua
For those who prefer to read the transcript, it is here :
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=508465809163550&...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=508465809163550&set=a.508465109163620.123081.100000004064622&type=1)

This photo can be viewed by anyone, no Facebook account needed

